# R15 to R22 for MRV? Need to understand what "HD enabled" means



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Have my MRV system being done next week. I currently have the HR20 and R15 in my system. I added another HR2X with my order but wasn't thinking when I ordered (now looking back) that I won't be able to MRV the R15 and now I would like to be able to MRV with that unit. So, what I read here on the forums is the R15 needs to be replaced with the R22, correct? If so, what I am reading in the forum is that the R22 works with MRV just like the other H/HR receivers as long as HD is enabled. Does that mean HD enabled on the receiver? I'm confused on that one. Is it how it is connected? A setting? HD on the account (which is obviously on the account with the HR boxes)?

Here is what I have:
HR20
R15

Here is what I would have next week:
HR20
HR2X
R15

Here is what I should have to get MRV on all 3 boxes, correct?
HR20
HR2X
R22

If this is what I need to do, then do I just call up D* and tell them I wasn't thinking clearly (which is common these days with a 1 year old and 3 year old) and I need to replace the R15 so I can have MRV with that box and that I need a R22 added to my order? Is there a charge for that or is that considered an equal swap?

Thanks again for all the input in advance!


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

An R22 is an HR21 that originally had HD disabled. A software update some time back enabled HD on th R22s. R22s are still considered SD DVRs in D*'s system. When you order WHDVR, D* will replace any non SWM compatible equipment with SWM compatible equipment. For an R15 this means an R16 or R22 depending on availablity. I believe the R22 is no longer produced and are harder to come by. The installer will most likely replace your R15 with an R16 unless you order another HR2x.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that's right... the standard operating procedure would be to replace your R15 with an R16 and you would not get MRV on that receiver.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why would the R15 be replaced with a R16 if there is no MRV? Confused on why it would get replaced.

If there are no more R22's then how do I get that box to do MRV without having to add another $200 HDDVR box? Since it is going to be outputting to SD TV's it would be a waste to pay for the HD box.

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think that's right... the standard operating procedure would be to replace your R15 with an R16 and you would not get MRV on that receiver.


Which is crazy because the whole idea of the whole home setup is to watch shows from any DVR in any room. Not every room except one.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

996911 said:


> Why would the R15 be replaced with a R16 if there is no MRV? Confused on why it would get replaced.
> 
> If there are no more R22's then how do I get that box to do MRV without having to add another $200 HDDVR box? Since it is going to be outputting to SD TV's it would be a waste to pay for the HD box.


The R15 would get replace with a like receiver (R16) that is SWM compatible as you need SWM for supported WHDVR (DECAs need SWM).


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

996911 said:


> Why would the R15 be replaced with a R16 if there is no MRV? Confused on why it would get replaced.


Because the R15 is not SWM compatible while the R16 is. So they will "upgrade" the R15 to a DVR that is SWM compat but you still won't be able to use the whole home DVR with it.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

raott said:


> Which is crazy because the whole idea of the whole home setup is to watch shows from any DVR in any room. Not every room except one.


WHDVR only works on HD equipment with the exception of the R22 which is an HD disabled HD enabled SD DVR.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

jpitlick said:


> WHDVR only works on HD equipment with the exception of the R22 which is an HD disabled HD enabled SD DVR.


I understand that, but not my point. It is utterly confusing to the end customer and only leads to failed expectations. They would be better off simply replacing the R15 with an HR2x.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

raott said:


> I understand that, but not my point. It is utterly confusing to the end customer and only leads to failed expectations. They would be better off simply replacing the R15 with an HR2x.


And Directv will do that, but not for free.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

DogLover said:


> And Directv will do that, but not for free.


I know, again, which leads a customer to failed expectations. You tell a customer you are going to replace the customer's R15 during the whole home DVR upgrade. Do you think the customer is simply not going to assume the whole home DVR will work on the DVR that is replacing the R15?


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess I need to call back and add either the H or HR receiver correct? ARGH!!!!

Good news is there is nothing on the R15 that we will lose sleep over losing. It's basically all kids programming so we can play it while we are in their rooms or the loft with them.

We can duplicate all that since it's first run type of material.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You might be able to get an R22 on EBay, just make sure it's owned by calling the Access Card department with the receiver ID. Also, if you do end up with an R22, keep in mind that if anything happens to it, even if DirecTV were to replace it, you likely would end up with an R16.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

raott said:


> I understand that, but not my point. It is utterly confusing to the end customer and only leads to failed expectations. They would be better off simply replacing the R15 with an HR2x.


From directv.com:

*Equipment* 
You'll need an HD DVR for one of your TVs and HD-capable receivers for your other TVs.

D* is pretty clear about what is required for WHDVR.


----------



## bobwaz (Oct 28, 2007)

raott said:


> I know, again, which leads a customer to failed expectations. You tell a customer you are going to replace the customer's R15 during the whole home DVR upgrade. Do you think the customer is simply not going to assume the whole home DVR will work on the DVR that is replacing the R15?


I suggest you tell Directv that you won't go ahead with the MRV order unless the installer shows up with a R22. That's what I did....and sure enough, the installer came with one. Problem solved, for me at least.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

bobwaz said:


> I suggest you tell Directv that you won't go ahead with the MRV order unless the installer shows up with a R22. That's what I did....and sure enough, the installer came with one. Problem solved, for me at least.


You got lucky. And as dpeters11 said, if the R22 fails you may end up with an R16 as a replacement.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

raott said:


> I know, again, which leads a customer to failed expectations. You tell a customer you are going to replace the customer's R15 during the whole home DVR upgrade. Do you think the customer is simply not going to assume the whole home DVR will work on the R15?


I know not everyone would uses the internet, but right on their web site, when you click to get more information about the Whole-Home DVR, it says this right under "Equipment": "You'll need an HD DVR for one of your TVs and HD-capable receivers for your other TVs." While their SD R22s can do MRV, I doubt you will find that information on their site anywhere.

Ideally, Directv should have each CSR question each customer about each SD box, and offer to upgrade it to MRV. Providing a price for each upgrade, or for installing MRV with no upgrades. That's not happening. Why it is not happening is anybody's guess. Could be anything from lack of CSR training to lack of equipment. (Since HD equipment is in short supply, they may actually want to "not encourage" people to upgrade to HD right now.) Also, perhaps too many of their customers would find the options confusing, or the "whole package" too expensive, so it's more advantageous to Directv to keep it simple.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Doglover....you seemed to have hit the proverbial nail on the head. I just need to call them back and say I need the R15 won't work with the MRV setup and I need a box to replace it. Easy enough right?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2007)

I had a recent WHDVR install where I thought that I was just replacing two of my three R15s with HR2Xs, but to my surprise the installer came with the two HR21s and an R22 and set up all three for WHDVR (set it up wrong, but that is another matter.)


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Now that I have had a few moments to really think about this, I am really chapped. So as I understand, my R15 wouldn't work at all with the new install, correct? So, the CSR was obviously clueless and I was going to be shocked next week to learn that I was losing my R15 without any advance warning. Even though I am not totally versed on the equipment, etc, I am sure glad I have a place like this to come to in order to know what a CSR should have already known, but didn't. Damn, I would have been fuming next week thinking I was going to get to keep my R15, get it replaced with another "newer" version and still not be able to do MRV with that box!


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just got off the phone with a CSR and she made notes to my account that the R15 needs to be replaced with either a R22 or H/HR2X so that my whole home DVR service isn't partial home DVR 

Initially she said they would replace the R15 with a R16 but then after looking into it further she agreed (as did her manager) that since the R16 is only SWM but not MRV compatible then my install would not have been a WHOLE home dvr install. She said she didn't know if the installer would replace it with the R22 or H/HR2X but that my account was actually notated that it was a swap to a MRV compatible receiver. 

So....I should be covered. We'll definitely know how this turns out on Sept 3rd between 8a-12p 

Thanks again for all the input (and patience) while I get a grasp on this!

Cheers.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Keep in mind that account notes carry exactly ZERO weight. Without a line-item for an HD-DVR upgrade, you likely won't get one.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

I am not looking for a HR24 to replace my R15. I am ONLY making sure that (as the account states in my notes as well as the work order) that the R15 must be replaced with a MRV compatible box. The R16 is not. It will be either a R22 or H/HR2X.

And yes, the notes do carry weight. They document the conversation. If the documented (not hearsay) conversation is not honored by D* then the entire order will be cancelled. I made that very clear as well that if the order wasn't done as she and her manager informed me it would be then the entire order would be cancelled. Further, since I called BEFORE the install happened I was very clear that if that wasn't going to happen or there would be a chance it wouldn't happen as it should then I was NOT going to be responsible for the install costs.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

996911 said:


> I am not looking for a HR24 to replace my R15. I am ONLY making sure that (as the account states in my notes as well as the work order) that the R15 must be replaced with a MRV compatible box. The R16 is not. It will be either a R22 or H/HR2X.
> 
> And yes, the notes do carry weight. They document the conversation. If the documented (not hearsay) conversation is not honored by D* then the entire order will be cancelled. I made that very clear as well that if the order wasn't done as she and her manager informed me it would be then the entire order would be cancelled. Further, since I called BEFORE the install happened I was very clear that if that wasn't going to happen or there would be a chance it wouldn't happen as it should then I was NOT going to be responsible for the install costs.


Notes to techs arn't worth the ink used to print them. As battlezone points out, if it's not a specific line item, it doesn't go in. That simple.

Here's where the CSRs really, really screw up.

There is a MAJOR difference between a box being mrv COMPATIBLE (D12/R16) and being mrv CAPABLE (R22, H21/23/24 & HR2x).


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

996911 said:


> I am not looking for a HR24 to replace my R15. I am ONLY making sure that (as the account states in my notes as well as the work order) that the R15 must be replaced with a MRV compatible box. The R16 is not. It will be either a R22 or H/HR2X.
> 
> And yes, the notes do carry weight. They document the conversation. If the documented (not hearsay) conversation is not honored by D* then the entire order will be cancelled. I made that very clear as well that if the order wasn't done as she and her manager informed me it would be then the entire order would be cancelled. Further, since I called BEFORE the install happened I was very clear that if that wasn't going to happen or there would be a chance it wouldn't happen as it should then I was NOT going to be responsible for the install costs.


I understand what you are trying to do, but just be clear on a few things so there are no surprises during your install:

1) The whole home DVR upgrade doesn't have a single thing to do with SD boxes except to make them SWM compatible (making them MRV "capable" is not part of the deal and has never been.)

2) If you would like an HR2X to replace the R15 it needs to be a line item and not in the notes (this is very important in regards to inventory and usage of parts.) The only way to do this is to order one. You may get a CSR to throw you a freebee HR, but generally you would need to purchase (lease) one.

Yes, this info is not always clear when talking with a CSR (or looking on the website) but the above is the way it really works. There is, of course, enough anecdotal evidence to suggest that you may get what you want anyway, but in the likely event you don't you'll know why. Notes really mean nothing to an installer (if they even actually see them) and you are asking for trouble basing your install off of anything but the above... Good luck!


----------



## Traveler62 (Nov 20, 2006)

I am dealing with a similar issue and I think it comes down to 2 solutions.

1. You have them send by mail a replacement and you mail the other back
or
2. You have them list on the order the upgrade and charge the $99 and credit your account $99.

Having a note will not work. I had the tech show up and upgrade item wasn't on his request. It was written as an equipment problem (D10 not compatable with the SWM). He immediately cancelled and left. They sent by mail a replacement (D10 was owned) and the replacement was a R15 and still not compatible. After some more calls, they are going to upgrade (HDDVR) and credit me the difference.

Note: also they are adding whole home on this service trip, but a HD upgrade is something that is not included unless worked out with a deal.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

If the installer can't pick up the phone and call D* to verify what is/isn't supposed to be installed and have a CSR read the comments and let them know what to install then the process is severely broken. It's simple though, if the tech decides that the R15 will only be replaced by a R16 and does not call D* to confirm which box to put in it's place then the install will be cancelled and he will be sent home. I talked to D* yesterday at great length about this and told them if they think there is a chance that the installer won't be able to do what needs to happen for WHOLE home service then he will get turned away and the install will be cancelled. I do NOT want to waste the installers time and made that very clear to the CSR and her manager.

We'll see what happens next Friday between 8a-12p


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

996911 said:


> If the installer can't pick up the phone and call D* to verify what is/isn't supposed to be installed and have a CSR read the comments and let them know what to install then the process is severely broken. It's simple though, if the tech decides that the R15 will only be replaced by a R16 and does not call D* to confirm which box to put in it's place then the install will be cancelled and he will be sent home. I talked to D* yesterday at great length about this and told them if they think there is a chance that the installer won't be able to do what needs to happen for WHOLE home service then he will get turned away and the install will be cancelled. I do NOT want to waste the installers time and made that very clear to the CSR and her manager.
> 
> We'll see what happens next Friday between 8a-12p


I'd agree that the process is broken, but regardless of that fact, the whole point is to get what you're requesting; is it not? The installer has no capability to make the call to swap an R15 to an HR as that's just not part of the whole home deal.

As was mentioned prior, the route you're taking is likely to lead to less than satisfactory results. Everything else aside, if you decide to continue with this route you should not be upset at the outcome...

I really wish you the best, but you have the opportunity to fix this right now. I'd suggest getting the additional HR you want added to your workorder officially (and not a note to swap the R15 for one...)


----------



## Traveler62 (Nov 20, 2006)

Good luck and hope it works out for you!

Dream world- Tech shows up to do WH and sees you have an SD component. He knows you have HD & Protection plan, so he goes out to the truck and replaces with an HD. Customer is happy and tech goes and fills out a form that the replacement was necessary.

Real D* world- The work order did not itemize the item. If he replaces it, he will be in trouble or fired.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> I'd agree that the process is broken, but regardless of that fact, the whole point is to get what you're requesting; is it not? The installer has no capability to make the call to swap an R15 to an HR as that's just not part of the whole home deal.
> 
> As was mentioned prior, the route you're taking is likely to lead to less than satisfactory results. Everything else aside, if you decide to continue with this route you should not be upset at the outcome...
> 
> I really wish you the best, but you have the opportunity to fix this right now. I'd suggest getting the additional HR you want added to your workorder officially (and not a note to swap the R15 for one...)


Not much faith in the system?

The entire reason for this is that the CSR told me that she could just add a "free" box to the order but that I am out of free upgrade offers. Not sure what that means but I haven't got a thing from D* for free. She said I would have to pay full price to replace the box I already but agreed that was not fair and that the box needs to be replaced with a box that is whole home DVR capable or the entire order will be cancelled. As I said, the account was documented as such and that the order could have been cancelled yesterday if they couldn't assure me that the correct box would be used and we could save everybody a lot of grief. Instead they said it would be the correct box and if not, they can call and confirm. Not sure what is so hard about that.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

996911 said:


> Not much faith in the system?


Nothing to do with faith, just know how the system works.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, the good news is that I don't NEED this install. If it isn't done correct, I cancel and have my costs refunded. 

Stupid question (possibly). If I decide that the install needs to be cancelled what is the typical charge to just add a box (i.e., just pay for a single HD DVR and then have it installed). The whole home install was $99. Is the install cost included with the cost of the added box for a typical one box add-on situation?


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

996911 said:


> Well, the good news is that I don't NEED this install. If it isn't done correct, I cancel and have my costs refunded.
> 
> Stupid question (possibly). If I decide that the install needs to be cancelled what is the typical charge to just add a box (i.e., just pay for a single HD DVR and then have it installed). The whole home install was $99. Is the install cost included with the cost of the added box for a typical one box add-on situation?


Adding a DVR would cost up to $199 depending on your account standing plus potentially $49 to send a technician. It could be more if there is any custom wiring needed.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

996911 said:


> Well, the good news is that I don't NEED this install. If it isn't done correct, I cancel and have my costs refunded.
> 
> Stupid question (possibly). If I decide that the install needs to be cancelled what is the typical charge to just add a box (i.e., just pay for a single HD DVR and then have it installed). The whole home install was $99. Is the install cost included with the cost of the added box for a typical one box add-on situation?


"correct" by who's definition - yours or theirs? Theirs trumps yours


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

996911 said:


> If the installer can't pick up the phone and call D* to verify what is/isn't supposed to be installed and have a CSR read the comments and let them know what to install then the process is severely broken. It's simple though, if the tech decides that the R15 will only be replaced by a R16 and does not call D* to confirm which box to put in it's place then the install will be cancelled and he will be sent home. I talked to D* yesterday at great length about this and told them if they think there is a chance that the installer won't be able to do what needs to happen for WHOLE home service then he will get turned away and the install will be cancelled. I do NOT want to waste the installers time and made that very clear to the CSR and her manager.
> 
> We'll see what happens next Friday between 8a-12p


Just a heads up. We don't get to pick and choose what receivers we get. He can request a R22 but theres a very good chance the warehouse doesn't even have any.

The R22 is no longer being produced. Any R22's we get are refurbished. The technician will be able to get that DVR switched to an HD-DVR but you will probably have to pay in full for it at the time of the install.

We're sat techs, not miracle workers. We get you want what you want and feel you are entitled to such but we have limitations.

D* can put whatever notes on the account they want but when push comes to shove, installers have supervisors who have supervisors who are constantly complaining about rescheduled jobs and jobs that get cancelled.

The numbers are called completion. Good luck with your install and I hope he has what you want.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

One more comment for you to consider. The installer gets paid by the job (by the number of receivers installed), not by the hour. If he shows up at your house and you cancel the install, he gets paid nothing for the time it took him to drive there, deal with you, then drive to his next appointment.

As several people have tried to explain to you, notes by the CSR will not make what you want happen. You have set yourself up to be disappointed, and the installer up for loss of income. If the way the system works makes it seriously broken in your opinion, then it appears to be so.

Please do both yourself, and the installer, a big favor. Accept the excellent advice being offered here, accept that your R15 will almost certainly be replaced with an R16, and the rest of the installation will accomplish what it is supposed to. "Whole home" only applies to HD equipment. It is YOUR choice whether or not to upgrade your SD equipment (at your cost) to HD if you want it to be part of the whole home system.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

I thought about it for a while and this is my suggestion to you. Don't expect an R22. If you get one, then GREAT! You got extremely lucky. Now for everyone else reading this, don't expect the same results because this is very uncommon.


What you are asking is to get a free upgrade to an HD-DVR essentially. Standard definition DVR's are not meant to work with Whole Home, but the R22 is a loophole. 

If you really want to stop wasting everyones time, I would get on the phone with D* and force them to give you a free HD-DVR upgrade. You will probably have more luck than trying to get an R22. Not to mention the chance at getting an HR-24. 

Best of luck.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

JAMES, FOR THE LAST TIME, I AM NOT ASKING FOR A HR24 TO REPLACE THE R15!!! 

Please read the thread again. I am actually going to call D* today because I want them to make sure and add a new box for the R15 that is MRV compatible.

The only reason I felt fine with the whole situation is since I called D* to get the WHOLE (not partial) home dvr service and asked them what would happen with the R15. They told me it would be replaced with a compatible box. To which I asked, SWM or SWM/MRV? I was told over and over and over that it would be replaced with a SMW/MRV box. I said, fine, the box is a R15 so to do that it needs a R22 or H/HR2X box. I further told her that I do NOT (make sure you...James....read this clearly) want to waste anybody's time, especially the installer. I told her if the installer shows up and tries to replace my R15 that I already paid for and have full of programming for my children with a R16 then I am going to cancel the entire install and send the installer away as I have no use for MRV if that box doesn't work with the system. The R16 would actually be a downgrade for me since it is the same as my R15 but I lose all recorded programs. I asked her to talk to her manager, relay my concerns, and do what needs to be done to get this taken care of. She said that her manager and her both are reading that the R15 is to be replaced with a SMW/MRV box. Not sure what else to do at that point. 

Hopefully, I have made myself clear. So you feel better as an installer sticking up for the rest of installers expecting mine to get turned away and not paid I am going to call D* one more time and make sure EVERYBODY is on the same page. I will make sure to tell them that I talked to a D* installer friend of mine that told me I am asking for disappointment and wasting the installer's time without another box added on the account prior to the install  

I will further call the install company (if I can get that info) and verify what equipment is being installed.

I'll post back so y'all can quit stressing about it. Trust me, I am as stressed about this as y'all are as I do NOT NOT NOT want to waste anybody's time. 

So.......when I call should I say "cancel install" when I call to get retention knowing they have more power to add stuff to an account than a front line CSR?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

:nono2:


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Great input MysteryMan. Thanks.

Remember, some of us are not well versed on the D* equipment and installs. Hence, the reason we come here. I am very grateful for the knowledge base that is here and the help (and more importantly the patience) that is given to those of us not nearly as smart on this stuff.

Instead of shaking your head, either add something that helps or just watch from the sidelines.

When I call as a D* customer I assume the CSR throughly knows what my current equipment can/cannot do and what is/isn't required to do certain things (i.e., my situation) so I as the customer (and the installer) don't come away from this with a bad taste of the process.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

996911 said:


> Great input MysteryMan. Thanks.
> 
> Remember, some of us are not well versed on the D* equipment and installs. Hence, the reason we come here. I am very grateful for the knowledge base that is here and the help (and more importantly the patience) that is given to those of us not nearly as smart on this stuff.
> 
> ...


Your Welcome As for input perhaps you should have asked to speak with a tech instead of a csr. They are more knowledgeable than csr's. Also, there is a website called HowStuffWorks. If you go there type in How Satellite TV Works. It may help you to become more "versed" with the subject. Hopefully there will be a positive end to your situation.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Still missing the point and your smart @ss attitude isn't appreciated. 

FYI....had no idea you could request to speak to a tech instead of a csr when I called D*.

I consider this thread done as it seems some can't control themselves. Mods, please feel free to closed this thread.

I'll just see what happens next Friday. Hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. 

Thanks again to those of y'all that actually helped out.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

996911 said:


> Still missing the point and your smart @ss attitude isn't appreciated.
> 
> FYI....had no idea you could request to speak to a tech instead of a csr when I called D*.
> 
> ...


Get's out the breath mints for that "bad taste" your preparing for!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

You might as well cancel that "upgrade" now.

95% says he will have a R16, 5% says it's an R22.

Thats just the way it is.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

996911 said:


> Still missing the point and your smart @ss attitude isn't appreciated.
> 
> FYI....had no idea you could request to speak to a tech instead of a csr when I called D*.
> 
> ...





RobertE said:


> You might as well cancel that "upgrade" now.
> 
> 95% says he will have a R16, 5% says it's an R22.
> 
> Thats just the way it is.


I'm coming in here late, so I'm only trying to express how/what the Connected Home & Whole Home DVR service upgrade offer is.
There is a misunderstanding as to what this offer covers.
All receivers that can't work on the SWiM system will be replaced with receivers that do.
HD MPEG-4 receivers will get DECAs added for networking and MRV. If you have a H20, this will also get swapped as it doesn't have networking.
If you're lucky enough to have a R22, then this too will get networked.
IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER receiver, for it to be networked for MRV, you will need to make other arrangements to upgrade it for MRV, at additional costs.
Therefore if you have an R15, this will be replaced with the R16 for SWiM function only. Should an installer do something above and beyond this offer, it's totally his option, but there is ABSOLUTELY no guarantee this will happen without a line item being added to the work order from the CSR, at a cost to you that may or not be offset by them.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm coming in here late, so I'm only trying to express how/what the Connected Home & Whole Home DVR service upgrade offer is.
> There is a misunderstanding as to what this offer covers.
> All receivers that can't work on the SWiM system will be replaced with receivers that do.
> HD MPEG-4 receivers will get DECAs added for networking and MRV. If you have a H20, this will also get swapped as it doesn't have networking.
> ...


Exactly. Those are always fun converstations. 

Now if they would only teach the CSRs/sales agents the difference between compatible and capable...oh wait, never mind, there's no training issues.


----------

